

Digg Reader is Live - teawithcarl
http://blog.digg.com/post/54149272160/digg-reader-is-live

======
officialjunk
anyone try it?

~~~
johndcook
I only started using it a few minutes ago, but it seems to have kept some of
the best features of Google Reader. It was easy to start using.

